# EMERGENCY!! Spider syndrome? Daft lamb?



## bloonskiller911 (Apr 10, 2014)

this is the best picture I have.  it has/can stand and drink.  one of triplets.  one triplet still born and the other is very weak and won't get up at all yet.  trying to get some colostrum in it to give it a pep.  Any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## elevan (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't know sheep, but maybe some Bo-Se?

@SheepGirl ?   @BrownSheep ?


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Apr 10, 2014)

thanks for the reply.  that one didn't make it.  the smaller one is up though and on a ewe.  don't know what happened here.  They weren't my sheep and that picture and the little information that I had was all I knew


----------



## elevan (Apr 10, 2014)

Ah, I'm sorry it didn't make it.  Hopefully the smaller one fares better.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 10, 2014)

I've never seen anything like that. Sorry to hear it didn't make it , although looking at it that may have been the easier fate for it.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 10, 2014)

Also, Vit. E will work as a little bit of a picker upper.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Apr 11, 2014)

I think it may be some sort of genetic defect.  we were given a bottle lamb last year from a guy and we came to the conclusion that it was a "daft" lamb.  my wife went to help this neighbor out and said that it was the almost identical to the other one.  you could hold it's head up to drink but other than that it could never get up on its own.  well while she was talking to this lady she told her about the lamb from last year.  come to find out the ewe that had this lamb was from the same flock that the first bottle lamb was from.  luckily none of our sheep are related or connected to his flock!!  which around here is odd.  we are a very small community and not many people have sheep so there are usually a lot of trades for bucks or ewes!!  our sheep are from my father-in-law's flock, all Suffolk mixes, and we bought a registered north country ram to cover are ewes starting this year.  we are trying to make a good mothering flock and them will recross with a terminal sire, probably a Suffolk or texel to get our end result.  sorry to go on like this but it kind of makes me mad that this is probably due to inadequate records and inbreeding, and some one brand new to sheep ended up with the outcome.  Thanks for your replies.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

It looks like it could have been spider lamb, since they are Suffolk X. Maybe have the sire and dam genotyped for SLS to determine if it could have been the cause?


----------

